# Labels you love all they put out or almost Supraphon Czech do wonders!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I Have numereous Supraphons albums sometime very obscure repertoire of cd or lp make them an exiting rooster to follow, Supraphon

Im listening to there releases tonight i got cd digital, there a mighty god label, check out Music at the castle of czech Krumlov very very nice album, or what about these two others: Mirable Mysterium or this old release of 1972 From the capella rudolphinna repertoire, Ceasar Vive prague! awesome records always, they never seized to impressed, the Gem of Czech people Supraphon label and there fabuleous albums.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The albums of Ivan Moravec that i have on this label have great sound.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Unashamedly, I have hundreds of Supraphon CDs. I'll admit to a sneaking feeling that in recent years they have been less exciting in terms of repertoire, but their back catalogue - much of which is available as downloads btw - is highly impressive. 
Too many favourites to mention, but my pride and joy is a complete set of 100 CDs issued to celebrate the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra's Centenary, back in the mid-1990s. The CDs with the Czech stamps on! I bought them one by one while living in Prague, God knows how much it all cost, but worth every Koruna!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The distribution wholesaler I used to work for in the 80s were the first to stock Supraphon CDs. It was my job to catalogue hundreds of Supraphon LPs and CDS and put them on the computer system. It took me absolutely ages. I still have some of the LPs in my collection (Neumann's Suk Asrael and Beethoven 9 spring to mind). My favourite Supraphon discs are probably these...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I've mainly digged their LPs, also from the neighbour Panton and Opus labels. Own a bunch of their CDs too, though. Especially 19th-20th century repertoire. Some of their CDs have too compressed sound, though. But overall, the Czechoslovak musical culture has been a miracle - an excellent abundance of composers, a generous record release policy, and often fine performers.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I like their historical series, particularly Talich


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Some time ago I checked out modern ~ contemporary string quartets releases on Supraphon. I had not heard of most of the composers: Podešva, Železný, Sommer, Klusák, Kalabis, Lucký, Svatoš, Kopelent, Matys, Vostřák, ... Some are conservative, some are modernistic, but in general, they are rich and melodic, and I enjoyed most of them.

The Dvořák sets mentioned above are very good. I also liked the chamber works sets (I & II) and the piano works set.


----------

